# Need help digitizing logo



## Chi (Mar 10, 2016)

Yo! Since graphic design isn't part of my repertoire, I'd love one of you fine people to help me with something.

My girlfriend and I have "designed" a logo for my solo-project Niverlare, it's pretty much what I'd like to see, but we have no means to digitize it.

I basically need someone to make this idea into something I can work with for later artwork, put it here and there etc.

If anyone's interested feel free to message me so we can have a chat!

Cheers. <3


----------

